# Dog not eating, throwing up...help?



## Bailey's Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

For the past couple of weeks my dogs eating habits have gone from eat everything, to not wanting his food at all. Also over the last week he is vomiting a lot. Im not sure what to do or what is wrong, i can not afford another vet visit right now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For me, with the whole recall of dog food and contaminated dog food, I'd be getting your dog to the vet. That's just my opinion.

Hopefully someone else on the board knows more....

Rick


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

What are you feeding? Have you heard the news about the Diamond food recall? Check the sticky topics for more info...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> What are you feeding? Have you heard the news about the Diamond food recall? Check the sticky topics for more info...


I didn't want to cause any panic.....but with it in the news, I'd be taking Samson to the vet.....


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I know you said that you really cannot afford another vet visit but for a dog's appetite to decrease greatly, accompanied by vomiting, can point to more serious problems and really should be checked out. 

Unfortunately the vet visit will probably route you to having bloodwork done to rule out kidney/liver problems, diabetes, cancer, and myriad other things that could cause it. I really wouldn't hesitate since there is potential for a serious problem that will probably require attention. 

Hopefully it's nothing to worry about, but I wouldn't wait on getting him checked out asap. If it were my dog, i'd be at the vet tomorrow rather than wait and find out later I should have done something. Good luck, keep us posted!

laura


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Bailey's Mommy,PLEASE don't wait,get to the vet NOW. If you can't afford it ask for a payment plan.
The dog food problem is expanding to cover most of the US and Canada.
The food from Costco and the brand Chicken Soup for dogs is also listed as being made by Diamond. 
Please let us know what happens,
Shane


----------



## Bailey's Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

I am a manager at a pet store so i know about diamond, he's on Iams and always has been. He's almost 10 years old, so i was contributing some of this to possibly his age, i really appreciate all your advice, and i have talked to my husband about asking his boss for help taking him to the vet. Its mortgage payment week so its a tight week, not that i dont love my dog, but i have to live as well.  But hopefully things will work out, his boss paid for a very expensive surgery for him last year and we paid him back, so keep your fingers crossed and Bailey in your prayers.


----------



## OnlineAlice (Jul 3, 2005)

My Husband had a Golden who stopped eating and was throwing up. He found out that the dog had stolen a corn cob out of the trash and had to have surgery or he would have died a very painful death. If your dog ate something that is obstructing it....you really need to go to the vet. Our vet has worked out a payment plan with us in the past.:crossfing


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Bailey's Mommy said:


> I am a manager at a pet store so i know about diamond, he's on Iams and always has been. He's almost 10 years old, so i was contributing some of this to possibly his age, i really appreciate all your advice, and i have talked to my husband about asking his boss for help taking him to the vet. Its mortgage payment week so its a tight week, not that i dont love my dog, but i have to live as well.  But hopefully things will work out, his boss paid for a very expensive surgery for him last year and we paid him back, so keep your fingers crossed and Bailey in your prayers.


I hear ya on having to live. I always try to strategically plan vet app. during pay week. But, you never know when something will come up. I bet your vet will work out a payment option with you. How long have you been going to that vet? If you have been going there for quite a while and they know you as a good customer, they may try to work something out. It's worth a try and also for your dog. Good luck. Keep us updated and let us know what the vet says. I know I'm curious. :wavey:


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The animal hospital where i used to work allowed (obviously with permission) for clients to post-date checks. That might give you enough lee-way to get thru the tight week and make it to the week when money is more available.


----------



## Bailey's Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks guys, he has an appointment tomorrow, i have been going there a long time, but they did not want to do a payment plan...they wanted it up front. He hasnt thrown up since i left for work so im keeping my fingers crossed, but i will let everyone know after i find out tomorrow...thanks for all your support.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Best of Luck with his appointment! I'll keep my fingers crossed for him!!! Keep us posted...

Laura


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow, will be watching for an update.

Prayers coming and lots of hugs for your boy!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

We have zillions of Vets here in Tulsa. Payment policies vary. One...aptly named Affordable Pet Care actually advertises payment plans. You might call around with your situation and see who can offer help. Many vets don't want a dog in pain. 

When i took Lucky into Animal Emergancy Center after an accident...they offered no charge when they saw my worry over the bill. They were concerned that Lucky wouldn't get the help. (I wasn't going to let Lucky die, but I did freak over the cost) I was really touched by their care and concern...and they were paid. Thank God for Visa.

I do understand your situation. I really do. This is a real tough situation.

Call around, be upfront and you might get some help. Not only will your dog get help...but you're going to feel much better when you get to the bottom of it .


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm happy to hear you're going to the vet.

I hope it all works out okay. I guess best case scenario turns out that it's wasted money at the vet......


----------



## Bailey's Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Baileys vet visit went well, he was given meds for his gi tract. so nothing major is wrong and hes back to his old self again, hes eating and no more being sick. All your prayers worked, thanks so much.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so happy for you and Bailey!!!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wonderful, glad to hear you had a good visit!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bailey's Mommy said:


> Baileys vet visit went well, he was given meds for his gi tract. so nothing major is wrong and hes back to his old self again, hes eating and no more being sick. All your prayers worked, thanks so much.


And all worked out financially? I'm happy to hear it wasn't anything serious......

Rick


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I didn't see this post until the end, but I am glad it all worked out. 

I know how the money thing goes...I am still working on getting Woody's surgery bill paid off. But they are worth every cent, aren't they?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am glad he is doing well. Maybe he had some kind of virus, who knows. Thanks the good Lord we have a vet that lets most pay as they can. Until you take advantage of him, he will work with you. I remember one time him telling one of the techs that he and his wife had been out on the gambling boat that weekend and there was a client on the boat who owed boog doodles of money and had had been claiming hardship and putting off making any payments. But they could afford pay to go out on the gambling boat and then gamble. People like that ruin it for lots of others.


----------



## Oliver's Mom (Jan 15, 2006)

I would take him in right away. Our vet says anytime vomiting is ongoing or the dog can't keep water down, he needs to be seen. Oliver had a terrible bout of pancreatitis right after we rescued him and he would have died, had we not taken him in.
Can you ask your vet about a payment plan?

I hope your dog gets better soon!


----------

